# portupgrade tcl



## darkshadow (Sep 8, 2009)

I will try to rewrite portupgrade tool in tcl since I feel it will be faster any  body, im web developer I have good experince in php and web development I graduated as software engineer any body in , if there any body please how to register this project in source forge etc , I know it reinvet the wheel but I hope I will achive some perfomance since im in love with performance so I chose freebsd


----------



## Aprogas (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you tried the portmaster(8) tool?


----------



## Alt (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont think you can win many performance cus most of time is spent on downloading/compiling...


----------



## darkshadow (Sep 9, 2009)

*hehe*

it is for fun , who want to join me ? x(


----------

